# The Pearl Harbor P-40 boys



## v2 (Aug 4, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS8HWFWaqa4_​


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2015)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2015)

Very cool. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2015)

Good one.


----------



## gjs238 (Aug 23, 2015)

I wonder which were more effective, their .30 cal or .50 cal machine guns?


----------



## gjs238 (Aug 23, 2015)

I also wonder why Japanese planes would bother expending ammo, fuel and time strafing individual automobiles - surely there were more valuable targets?


----------



## tyrodtom (Aug 23, 2015)

gjs238 said:


> I also wonder why Japanese planes would bother expending ammo, fuel and time strafing individual automobiles - surely there were more valuable targets?



Probably the pilot thought anyone driving that fast in a big car, during a attack, was someone important, and he was right.


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 24, 2015)

thought I saw on a previous documentry where they only used the 30s. they would have had to change the guns over for the 50s and was going to take too long so they ran what was in the ac....the 30s only


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2015)

bobbysocks said:


> thought I saw on a previous documentry where they only used the 30s. they would have had to change the guns over for the 50s and was going to take too long so they ran what was in the ac....the 30s only


Not sure where that documentary got thier information, the P-40B had two .50 cal. MGs mounted in the engine cowling and four .30 cal. MGs in the wings (2 per wing)...the auxilliary field only had stores of .30 cal. ammunition so they went with what was available.

Great video, V2, thanks for sharing!


----------



## bishamonn (Aug 25, 2015)

Great video, thanx for posting


----------

